# Chicago, IL - Magnificent Mutts German Shepherds available for adoption



## LifeofRiley (Oct 20, 2011)

Hi all,

As Magnificent Mutts is an all-breed rescue, people in our area may not follow them for GSDs. But, they frequently have GSDs as the founder of the rescue loves the breed. Below some active listings.


Elton and Elaine- ~1 year old, female and male GSDs
Elton and Elaine are approximately 1 year old German Shepherds arriving into rescue soon. More information will be known after their arrival. Arriving Sun, Jan 6

http://d1ihe8iurr5ss7.cloudfront.net/animals/fullsize/s615a5275704m14766889.jpg

http://d1ihe8iurr5ss7.cloudfront.net/animals/fullsize/s615a5275704m14766889.jpg

Sugarland, 4 month old female
Sugarland is a 4 month old German Shepherd who was dumped for no reason at the shelter. She would love someone to give her a second chance. Previous German Shepherd ownership preferred.
http://d1ihe8iurr5ss7.cloudfront.net/animals/fullsize/s615a5291473m14855591.jpg

More info at Magnificent Mutts is a 501


----------



## llombardo (Dec 11, 2011)

Looks like Sugarland's adoption is pending And I don't know if Elton is available??? He was on the list of adoptable dogs when they were coming in, but I haven't seen him since???


----------



## LifeofRiley (Oct 20, 2011)

Hi Llombardo... thanks for replying! Yes, it seems like Sugarland is pending... hopefully it works out. I thought I would post her anyway as sometimes it doesn't : )

I am thinking I will start to regularly post GSDs from MagMutts on the site. If only I could figure out how to get the pics to show up as pics and not just URLs... can anyone help me with that? Thanks in advance if you can!!!!


----------



## llombardo (Dec 11, 2011)

LifeofRiley said:


> Hi Llombardo... thanks for replying! Yes, it seems like Sugarland is pending... hopefully it works out. I thought I would post her anyway as sometimes it doesn't : )
> 
> I am thinking I will start to regularly post GSDs from MagMutts on the site. If only I could figure out how to get the pics to show up as pics and not just URLs... can anyone help me with that? Thanks in advance if you can!!!!


They always have nice dogs, did you see the GSD that came in with all the puppies? She is pretty, but won't be ready for a while. I'm looking for a house now and then I want to get a male GSD(possibly from them) and then foster for them. Soon, it will happen soon
I'm going to look at two houses tomorrow, both have nice size yards:fingerscrossed::doggieplayball:


If your getting them off facebook, you can click on the picture on facebook, then when it comes up by itself on facebook, drag it to the desktop, then upload from desktop to on here...well thats how I do it.


----------

